# Battlefield 2 Crash Win7 x64 on Join Game



## Evanco2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is another crash problem about Battlefield 2, wheras I have owned my computer for about 1 year and it has played Battlefield 2 perfectly. Then my Windows got buggered and I had to re-install. Knowing how very much Battlefield 2 _always _needs to be re-installed whenever Windows requires re-installment I re-installed Battlefield 2 as well, and thought no more of it, as I was into something else at the time.

Then I decided to start Battlefield 2. Much to my annoyance, the bloody thing crashed when I clicked 'Start Game'. I went through the agonizing half hour re-install-and-patch-to-1.41-then-patch-to-1.5 process and tried again. Same thing. I tried fiddling with the graphics settings as mentioned in a post elsewhere. Same thing. I tried running as administrator. Same damned thing.

Frustrated, I tried browsing through the Internet for the solution. I found similar problems but no solutions, of course, so I finally decided to try my luck with you guys who are computer whizes who have helped me before.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6071 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series , 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 937382 MB, Free - 481117 MB; 
Motherboard: Gateway, H57M01, , U01K095203655
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Heddy123 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a similar problem. When I go into a network or internet Multiplayer game, I play for about one minuter, and then I get a BSoD saying BAD_POOL_CALLER. I like BF2, especially beating my brother and his friends. How can I fix this problem?


----------



## Evanco2 (Apr 14, 2011)

That is _so_ typical of these guys who design the games with some kind of weird techie lingo so that when something f$^&s up, you can't even figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Evanco2 (Apr 14, 2011)

I solved my problem by erasing my User files, which are in 'My Documents'. It can be a pain to re-configure the controls, but you can retrieve on-line accounts.

Although the problem is solved, I shall keep this thread open for now so that my fellow victim of non-user-friendly software Heddy123 can have his/her problem fixed.

Heddy123, might I ask if you are doing anything in particular (such as jumping in water or walking near the edge of the map) when you get the BSoD?


----------



## Heddy123 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not sure. I haven't played an online game of Battlefield 2 for a while. It only ever happens on multiplayer, and I think it might have something to do with my microphone and VOIP. I will have to try this. Also, someone else must have joined for it to happen. I was waiting for my Brother to join my LAN game (only ever happens on LAN), but his computer doesn't have enough RAM to run It. (Only has 512MB RAM) So the PC freezes as it tries to get in. I will try to reconnect the computer I used to use for Multiplayer games over LAN (I took it off the Network under Dad's orders). I will have to do some experimenting.

In single player I have no trouble running the game.

Heddy


----------



## Evanco2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Please let me know how it turns out.


----------

